# Waitingbfor RRV from Mexico to Australia. Over 75days already



## Mkss (6 mo ago)

Hi I'm wondering if anyone else has ever been through this sort of waiting where it's taken this long to get a RRV back to Australia. The father of my kids went for a 1week trip to Mexico, not realising he needed to apply for a RRV back to Australia. His 37years, lives all his life in Australia. First ever trip so he was unaware that he needed to get a Visa to return back. It's been 75 days and still nothing from immigration. I'm just kind of wondering if anyone has had to wait this long.


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

This sounds like a problem that should be addressed by people familiar with Australian immigration law. If he is an Australian citizen with an AU passport it would not seem difficult. Has he contacted the Australian consulate in Mexico? People arriving in MX get a tourist visa for a few months and simply return the form when leaving Mexico. Is there any possibility that he is just choosing to stay in Mexico? Hope this gets resolved for you.


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

I did a little looking and this is what I found. It appears that the RRV applies to Residents of AU nto citizens. If he is not an AU citizen, he faces a significant wait, especially when applying out of the country. Here is a website that states that the very large % of applicants may face 3-4 months wait for approval. Look at this information and see what applies to him. 



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/resident-return-visa-155-157


----------



## Mkss (6 mo ago)

Thank you for your reply. Much appreciated. 

His been n australia since 1989. Never left once. So his a PR if Australia. Left as a PR. Only problem is, he never applied for the RRV, hence the reason why his still there waiting. His been staying with someone who owns a factory, which I know for a fact does not want to be there. He just wants to come back home to his kids. 
When you say it should be addressed by someone who is familiar with immigration law, would you know anyone to recommend and what exactly do they do?

Do you know if there is any way to expedite the application?


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

I do not even know what an RRV is - but it appears that there is also an Australian forum on this website. Perhaps someone there might have some input / related experience ?


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

Mkss said:


> Thank you for your reply. Much appreciated.
> 
> His been n australia since 1989. Never left once. So his a PR if Australia. Left as a PR. Only problem is, he never applied for the RRV, hence the reason why his still there waiting. His been staying with someone who owns a factory, which I know for a fact does not want to be there. He just wants to come back home to his kids.
> When you say it should be addressed by someone who is familiar with immigration law, would you know anyone to recommend and what exactly do they do?
> ...


----------



## timmy45 (Mar 22, 2021)

No, I do not know anyone here in MX that might be helpful. Again, the AU consulate in MX is likely to be the best bet. It only took me 5 min to learn that non-AU citizens cannot leave without the return visa. That was an unfortunate mistake. The website says that it will take 3-4 months to obtain the VISA and that is subject to their approval. If there are any issues with his status in AU they could deny his re-entry. Consult someone in AU that knows these things and is a qualified professional. Hope it goes well.


----------



## maxxxyy (Oct 1, 2015)

Mkss said:


> Hi I'm wondering if anyone else has ever been through this sort of waiting where it's taken this long to get a RRV back to Australia. The father of my kids went for a 1week trip to Mexico, not realising he needed to apply for a RRV back to Australia. His 37years, lives all his life in Australia. First ever trip so he was unaware that he needed to get a Visa to return back. It's been 75 days and still nothing from immigration. I'm just kind of wondering if anyone has had to wait this long.


RRV takes a minimum of 90 days to process and can take up to 120 days or more. There is no way to speed it up. You'll just have to wait 2 to 7 more weeks. Note that if he has criminal convictions in Australia, his RRV might be rejected and he may never be allowed to enter Australia.

If he has been in Australia since 1989 and is on a permanent residency, why hasn't he applied for citizenship?


----------

